
The Ex-Felon Who Has Made $1M as a Hacker, Legally - amoitnga
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2019-09-19/the-ex-felon-who-has-made-1-million-as-a-hacker-legally-video
======
amoitnga
Is it plausible? Seems a bit too good to be true

